# Alternate Web Browsers



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

I am currently using Firefox3.0.3 and Opera on intrepid, I want to try our other browsers as well ( no Google Chrome Please). 
Currently installing Konqueror, will it work flawlessly on gnome?


----------



## hellknight (Nov 12, 2008)

Absolutely.. I'm using it since last 3 months.. it rocks.. make sure that you install konqueror-plugins from the package manager too.. you can even install Ad-blocking in it.. just google a bit.. you can also try Midori.. a webkit based browser.. got 100/100 in Acid 3..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 12, 2008)

Kahazekase. Must try before you die. Its gecko, but much lighter than firefox.

Epiphany is there in gnome as gnome's default browser, for a very good reason. Its better than firefox if you don't want all those extentions, looks and VBulletin WYSIWYG editing.

Konqueror is based on KHTML, and I think its better than Epiphany and most other browsers.

Midori too. Would give you an idea how WebKit feels like.

Then there is Dillo. Standard HTML files only.

For all those who love text browsing with Lynx, do try *Links* once. It supports mouse in console, but its a text browser. Damn cool one too, and easy to use.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 12, 2008)

Try using safari. Reall best for private surfing. But FIREFOX RULEZ.


----------



## ray|raven (Nov 12, 2008)

Midori is really getting along nicely.
I suggest you compile from git , as there a lot of new additions from the last stable release.

also, there's Arora , its a Qt/Webkit based browser.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 12, 2008)

yeah.. Arora too.. but its not that stable..


----------



## RCuber (Nov 12, 2008)

Installed Konqueror and its very stable on Gnome , I havent been using Konqueror since I switched from Sabayon to Ubuntu ( for trial i.e.,  ) . Actually I wanted to give a shot to webkit based browsers, Midori looks good enough . 
And regarding safari!! will it work over wine?


----------



## hjpotter92 (Nov 12, 2008)

I think Ghost Zilla will also work.


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 12, 2008)

jojothedragon said:


> Try using safari.



Not available for linux.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 16, 2008)

midori rocks. It will be one of the top 3 (or 2) soon... As far as firefox goes, it is a memory hog. A BIG memory hog. (not as much as IE of course. Opera does not feel right, so I am using firefox for past 2 years or something. I still say, it is a HUGE memory hog <-- reason to tell this, 'NO FLAMING PLEASE').


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2008)

Charan said:


> Installed Konqueror and its very stable on Gnome , I havent been using Konqueror since I switched from Sabayon to Ubuntu ( for trial i.e.,  ) . Actually I wanted to give a shot to webkit based browsers, Midori looks good enough .
> And regarding safari!! will it work over wine?


Konqueror is a very good browser. Just that people always tend to associate it with KDE and shy away from using it. Its the baap of all the browsers!

And Safari doesn't work properly in WINE or crossover. Its all f* up. No point installing it.



aditya.shevade said:


> midori rocks. It will be one of the top 3 (or 2) soon... As far as firefox goes, it is a memory hog. A BIG memory hog. (not as much as IE of course. Opera does not feel right, so I am using firefox for past 2 years or something. I still say, it is a HUGE memory hog <-- reason to tell this, 'NO FLAMING PLEASE').


I second that. Midori's got the potential to become "The Browser". I feel FF is just hyped. There are so many other good browsers out there!


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 16, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Konqueror is a very good browser. Just that people always tend to associate it with KDE and shy away from using it. Its the baap of all the browsers!




Konqueror didn't work well for me.

Safari is unable to open even google homepage with crossover on my computer, forget about opening anything else.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 16, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> Konqueror didn't work well for me.
> 
> Safari is unable to open even google homepage with crossover on my computer, forget about opening anything else.


Were you not able to get it to run?

Yep, Safari has a lot of issues. Tho it works for me in Wine, the UI is all messed up!


----------



## ThinkFree (Nov 16, 2008)

I think it was in Kubuntu 8.04 that whenver I tried to open any site , it asked me if I wanted to open it using firefox. If I clicked yes, the page opened in firefox, but if I clicked on NO, nothing used to happen. Didn't try to fix that problem.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 16, 2008)

@Charan: Konqueror supports WebKit too you know... And KHTML is lighter than webkit as per my own experience. And webkit is just a fork of KHTML. But the point is that you can use BOTH in Konqueror.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 16, 2008)

Konqueror needs a LOT of work. KDE4 will NEVER be a success (from my point of view) unless Konqueror has been improved a LOT. They are on the track, slightly off target though.


----------



## debsuvra (Nov 16, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Kahazekase. Must try before you die. Its gecko, but much lighter than firefox.



I'm afraid it's not Kahazekase, it's actually Kazehakase (風博士). Japanese browser, works great with English too.  But it has it's own share of problems too, hangs up sometime in Arch (I don't know if it's just me or anyone else is also having this problem) and I think it has memory leaking problems. Interstingly, it's author is planning to make it able to switch between different renderers on the fly, great idea.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2008)

After a long week, im now free to try out the browsers, Konqueror, Kazehakase, Midori, Lynx, I tried them all  , Midori was a disappointment , it was slow to load pages and rendering was pathetic  , where as Kazehakase was super  , fast and rendering was excellent , Konqueror was as usual at its best , also tired Lynx , though it has awesome speed, but practically useless for me  . 

Will experiment more with these browsers in comming days  

@Infra_laal_dude: Why do YOU want to run safari over wine when you can run it natively?!! 

Thanks everyone for the inputs, please suggest some more browsers just for the records. This thread can be a good reference to others too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 16, 2008)

You forgot the "bestest" best browser around - *Links*. Its similar to Lynx but with mouse support and a much better interface (wait a sec, it actually HAS an interface, unlike Lynx). Try it some day for TP.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 16, 2008)

^^ links rocks on old systems. I once wrote a post on my blog from it.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 16, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!1 Links is superb, new browsing experience


----------



## infra_red_dude (Nov 17, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> Konqueror needs a LOT of work. KDE4 will NEVER be a success (from my point of view) unless Konqueror has been improved a LOT. They are on the track, slightly off target though.


Konqueror is an unexplored gold mine! The webkit developers are already reaping benefits from it 



Charan said:


> @Infra_laal_dude: Why do YOU want to run safari over wine when you can run it natively?!!


Somebody pointed out Safari, hence the comment 



Charan said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!1 Links is superb, new browsing experience


You bet!


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 17, 2008)

aditya.shevade said:


> Konqueror needs a LOT of work. *KDE4 will NEVER be a success (from my point of view) unless Konqueror has been improved a LOT. *They are on the track, slightly off target though.



So a DE success depends on Browser. .One of the lamest comments ever seen.. And  I say KDE 4 rulez.. So low memry usage and much better performance . KDE 4 >>>>> Gnome .. and after applications ported hopefully in 4.2 everything will be back


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ WTF dude. It is part of that D.E. they used to boast Konqueror till 3.5 as all in one thing. File manager + browser + K3b integration, etc.  It is like saying, "yeah nautilus cannot show hidden directories well and cannot connect to networks, but gnome rocks" (just an example. Not true). Similarly, one cannot just abandon something like that. Lame or not, I stand by my point.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 17, 2008)

Seriously.. KDE 4 didn't fared well acc. to my expectations.. GNOME is stable and the best environment I've ever experienced.. working in other environments feels.. well... a bit incomplete.. Konqueror rocks though... Midori is also good.. but i've been experiencing some instability and crashes since a last few days...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 17, 2008)

Charan said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!1 Links is superb, new browsing experience


Congratulations. Join the Links club. How do you feel about its GUI and Menus ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ I had never been surprised before by a software. Visual Studio 2008 , Dreamweaver, photoshop made me jump off my chair, but Links, I just fell down the chair


----------



## aditya.shevade (Nov 18, 2008)

LOL... links is cool... but once the initial excitement wears of, some might not like it much.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2008)

Chrome is not yet available for Interpid


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2008)

You can try Flock.
*flock.com/
It is based on Mozilla FF 3.0 but has far more features incorporated into it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

^^I often hear that Flock is just Firefox with addons and is compiled for i686. Is it true ?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 9, 2008)

^^^ Not exactly. Flock is based on Mozilla codebase; something like Camino.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 9, 2008)

Details please. Is it something like what OxygenOffice is to OpenOffice ?


----------



## vamsi360 (Dec 12, 2008)

Internet Explorer 8 really rocks (my opinion but may vary to others ). Try it definitely once in Wine if it works. It is really the best version of IE yet. Even the beta2 version is stable for me and am using it in xp.

I use Konquerer sometimes but mainly Opera and Firefox in Ubuntu.



MetalheadGautham said:


> Details please. Is it something like what OxygenOffice is to OpenOffice ?


 
Flock is a Web browser based on the open source Mozilla code integrates social networking, photo uploading, bookmarks, and other features.


----------

